

How We Deploy Our Clojure Services - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2010/08/26/how-were-deploying-our-clojure-applications.html

======
arohner
We built our own .deb containing all our bits, that depends on external
dependencies. The .deb recipe is checked into source. Our deploy process is

    
    
        1) compile the .deb.
        2) spawn a new, empty EC2
        3) apt-get the .deb
        4) lein daemon start (http://github.com/arohner/lein-daemon)

~~~
kyleburton
Ah, lein-daemon - didn't know about that, thanks!

------
rjurney
Clojure is very interesting to me as a way to build and deploy services backed
by machine learning. Interesting enough to make me learn LISP :)

In particular, two libraries are enormously useful:

<http://github.com/bradford/infer> <http://github.com/afeinberg/clomert>

You can use Hadoop with infer to build your model, fill a Voldemort cluster
from Hadoop directly, then also serve your model using infer. All with very
little code. That is mucho win.

------
jacquesm
Isn't that a huge obstacle to overcome to get clojure to become self-hosting?
After all, the fact that it has access to java's libraries is a huge plus.

~~~
fogus
Even when Clojure is bootstrapped it will still maintain an extremely strong
level of interop with Java (on the JVM flavor of course).

